# Is there a correlation between sexuality and type?



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

Touk said:


> I am INFP and totally straight ... however pisses me off that most people think i am gay ....:dry: because i am not afraid to be emotional...... most women find that kind of sexy to be fair and I don't see why a guy can't cry at movies and such :laughing:


You aren't alone when you talk about crying at movies, and It's not as bad as when you are mistaken for being a girl... the perils of long hair and a girlish face in the right light.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Ritual said:


> I agree emotions are important, I usually can understand by putting my emotions in their place, if I sit there and think, "Why are you happy over something so small?" I just think about what makes others happy and well, a lot of small things mean a lot to other people so whilst it doesn't matter to me, whoever it is loves this thing, so then I act accordingly, I love logic aaaaaaaah the numbers, the facts, the data it's all so lovely.:crazy:


I love logic too, though I think I appreciate it more when there's a meaning to it or message behind it  I adore statistics though. Surveying people and analyzing the results, reading the data of a group's demographics, anything really! Sometimes I think I'm a thinker, but I certainly don't use Te and my interest on logic is more people-focused c: I can at least understand your love of it, though!


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

piscesfish said:


> I love logic too, though I think I appreciate it more when there's a meaning to it or message behind it  I adore statistics though. Surveying people and analyzing the results, reading the data of a group's demographics, anything really! Sometimes I think I'm a thinker, but I certainly don't use Te and my interest on logic is more people-focused c: I can at least understand your love of it, though!


I was mostly interested in science in school, I didn't care for maths, I have a calculator! I used to love science until I was given a more serious teacher, same for I.T I excelled at I.T but I didn't rarely care for it either. I research stuff a lot mainly just things that interest me, I like to learn but I don't find it the most exciting thing by any means... then again I never feel excited so XD.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a heteromantic homosexual who's been bordering on asexuality lately.


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

Sexuality and type have no correlation whatsoever.

k.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

ESFJ and I accepted my sexuality quite easily :tongue: I think it has more to do with culture and other external factors (acceptance that is) than type. In fact, I think sexuality in general isn't related to type at all. But that's just my unsupported opinion.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxTP and asexual. Heteroromantic though, or demiromantic. Something in between.


----------



## 66767 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is there a correlation between the amount of times Rihanna has promulgated her pot adventures and the reason why the chubby cup cake boy sang the cupcake song?


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

ISTP and it's too complicated to figure out so I just stopped caring.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Gee, people. Not everything has to be type-related.


----------



## AbsurdBlackBear (May 21, 2014)

I am straight and INFP.


----------

